# Can you make 30% a week trading forex?



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

For anyone with an open mind you can make 30% trading forex gold. Test this anytime you like. I will provide a trade signal for you to test on a demo account. Kindly spare your negativity and personal criticism and accusation of trolling or being a scammer as I support my claim with evidence and testing. In the image attached which was also posted today to support the claim you will see that with a balance of $10,000 a profit of $6800 would have been made in the past two weeks. This will only occur when the price is trending weekly which is on average four weeks. Currently we are in a 9 week trend due to the prospect of war with NK and Fed uncertainty. Anyone that doesn't choose to be civil or respectful will be ignored. I like to assist other traders not slam them for having an opinion. Have a good weekend.

PS To all who have openly been personal and rude about this claim I challenge you to request a trading signal. Man up.


----------



## galumay (8 September 2017)

I suggest we all ignore this post and let Joe sort things out when he has time.


----------



## aussiefx (8 September 2017)

Easy fix for all of this. Verify your claims by showing your $6,800 on a real account via myfxbook.

Absolutely no one is interested in demo trading and I mean, no one.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Sorry Aussiefx and Cynic. You're both being ignored.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

I predict that this challenge will go unaddressed by all the emotionally charged critics who have posted rude and insulting comments behind icons. Sad that some adults enjoy using a simple forum to vent their personal frustrations at others sitting at a keyboard.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

Aussiefx, after reading this recent post by rog,  do you feel as deeply traumatised as I?


rogblack said:


> Sorry Aussiefx and Cynic. You're both being ignored.


----------



## aussiefx (8 September 2017)

Thoroughly. 

The genuinely sad aspect is he really cannot see the woods for the trees. 

A simple screenshot of his myfxbook account showing that lovely trade and I'd be the first to congratulate him on an excellent trade. (on a live account)


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Like I said Cynic. I spent considerable time addressing your accusations today and you ignored the responses so it was not a good investment. I am lead to believe that there are members on here that are committed to wasting the time of others who are here for genuine reasons. This is not good for a forum which is meant to assist people with an interest in a subject. They are in fact the trolls. Not the poster as they claim. As you are an experienced trader please ignore my posts as they won't apply to you considering your success and knowledge.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> Like I said Cynic. I spent considerable time addressing your accusations today and you ignored the responses so it was not a good investment. I am lead to believe that there are members on here that are committed to wasting the time of others who are here for genuine reasons. This is not good for a forum which is meant to assist people with an interest in a subject. They are in fact the trolls. Not the poster as they claim. As you are an experienced trader please ignore my posts as they won't apply to you considering your success and knowledge.



I do try to offer my cynicism freely, in the hope that it benefits as many genuine forum members as possible.

Some members are less appreciative, than others, of my generous efforts.

Also some members are less genuine than others.

No prizes need be offered, for correctly guessing, the gravitational direction, on the cynic popularity spectrum,  of the disingenuous members of this forum.


----------



## OmegaTrader (8 September 2017)

30% compounded each week without volatility drag caused by loses/ logarithmic nature of returns. 

Starting with only $100,104 periods or about 2 years.

=(1.3^104)*100

 $ 70,812,290,104,299.40  70 trillion dollars. Would you be the richest person in the world eventually???








Sorry I am keeping my 30% system to myself.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> 30% compounded each week without volatility drag caused by loses/ logarithmic nature of returns.
> 
> Starting with only $100,104 periods or about 2 years.
> 
> ...




I've already addressed this today. Traders make as much as they want to. It's their perogative based on lifestyle, goals and preference. If you only want to trade one month a year to double your money you can. My point is that it can be done. You're extending the argument to the ridiculous. I'm not sure why people do this but they do. I've also explained that this is only possible in trending weeks. How wealthy someone becomes is their decision. This amount of money is not possible due to trading lot limits.


----------



## pixel (8 September 2017)

Why would any sane person with the knowledge to increase their wealth by 30% a week give that secret away, rather than use it to grow their personal bank account?
Clearly, there is a limit to the total profits to be had. Let's start with $10,000 and compound by 30% a week. After 13 weeks, the result, calculated at 1.3 to the 13th power, gives a lazy 3,029% profit or $302,875. At the end of the 2nd Quarter, we are on $9,173,333, and at the end of year one, the account balance stands at $8,415,003,868, and the gambler will never have to work another day. Some may even be content with the first Billion after 44 weeks. That should finance a reasonably modest lifestyle.

Seriously, any facilitator would invoke a size limit on each trade, and if a single player were pulling that kind of profits, they would do what every other Casino will in a case like that: ban the player or restrict him to $1 bets at a time. The effect is the same in either case: The total pool size to be won is limited, and the more players are "taught how" by the generous OP, the smaller the amount he can win each week.
So, let me ask again: Why would any sane person do that?

On the other hand, let's assume a smart person had hit a lucky streak and won six weeks in a row. Knowing it was a fluke, he might well be tempted to write a book "How I made $2 Million in the Stock Market." oh, hang on, that has already been done. And the author is on record to have lost it all soon after because the conditions turned against him.
Let's call the book "You can make 30% a week trading forex gold."

PS: Hey OmegaTrader. GMTA  
You beat me to the post because I took time out to watch the Cats vs Tigers.


----------



## OmegaTrader (8 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> I've already addressed this today. Traders make as much as they want to. It's their perogative based on lifestyle, goals and preference. If you only want to trade one month a year to double your money you can. My point is that it can be done.




You can make 70 trillion dollars trading forex??


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

Seriously guys? Do you really want to waste time asking questions like these? I have already addressed the second question also. Again my point is, as the heading suggests that a 30% weekly return is possible for traders who want to achieve it. *If you don't that's fine. Please ignore the post.* First I'm told it's not possible but when I show on the chart that it is they ignore it. Then I'm asked why would I share this knowledge which I have answered. Then I'm told I'm a scammer. Then I charge megabucks and then I get the "you'll be the richest man in the world" claim. I wonder why some people are so literal and yet miss the whole point of the post.Please read the heading.


----------



## rogblack (8 September 2017)

I know how much a 30% return can compound. I can use Excel. You are drawing ridiculous conclusions. At several million I would buy bonds. I have no desire to a write and sell a book. As a new trader I was surprised to see the low returns others were making(5% a month). When I was tripling a demo  account repeatedly. When I went live I took $6000 to $50,000 in two weeks. Much more than a 30% return. Now I consider it to be a reasonable expectation. That doesn't mean a trader needs to trade every week but I challenge anyone to tell me it can't be done. It can.


----------



## OmegaTrader (8 September 2017)

pixel said:


> PS: Hey OmegaTrader. GMTA
> You beat me to the post because I took time out to watch the Cats vs Tigers.




lol 



pixel said:


> Why would any sane person with the knowledge to increase their wealth by 30% a week give that secret away, rather than use it to grow their personal bank account?
> Clearly, there is a limit to the total profits to be had. Let's start with $10,000 and compound by 30% a week. After 13 weeks, the result, calculated at 1.3 to the 13th power, gives a lazy 3,029% profit or $302,875. At the end of the 2nd Quarter, we are on $9,173,333, and at the end of year one, the account balance stands at $8,415,003,868, and the gambler will never have to work another day. Some may even be content with the first Billion after 44 weeks. That should finance a reasonably modest lifestyle.
> 
> Seriously, any facilitator would invoke a size limit on each trade, and if a single player were pulling that kind of profits, they would do what every other Casino will in a case like that: ban the player or restrict him to $1 bets at a time. The effect is the same in either case: The total pool size to be won is limited, and the more players are "taught how" by the generous OP, the smaller the amount he can win each week.
> ...




you can only make 30% if you live in WA

ahaha

yeahhh

I am not fuelling the flames of this fire anymore.Enough said I think.


Have a good weekend.


----------



## CanOz (8 September 2017)

We challenge you to prove it can be done.....still waiting


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 September 2017)

Incredible how many large angry blowies smash a freshly laid grogan.


----------



## satanoperca (8 September 2017)

I'll make it easier for you Rog, f---k off, the people who contribute here are real and not full of ****, so go somewhere else.

Stop wasting peoples time with your bull**** or go an seek help because you are high on ice.

You cannot do and cannot prove what you say, go smoke a few more bongs and believe your own bull****.


----------



## rb250660 (8 September 2017)

Sign me up bruz.


----------



## Joe Blow (8 September 2017)

Rog, let me share with you how I think you went wrong here.

You walked into a saloon full of gunslingers, telling everyone you were coaching people on how to be a gunslinger for $1250 for each nine hour slot. It only stands to reason that some of those gunslingers in the saloon are going to publicly question your gunslinging skills and ask you to show them what you can do.

But I think the real problem was that you made no attempt to engage with the community in a genuine way. It was all about promoting yourself and your coaching services right from the start. There is only one real way to build up good will in an online community and that is become a genuine, participating member of the community, contributing to threads with no agenda other than to further the discussion. If you had posted some good content, at least you would have earned some credibility. Even the cynics here will give credit where credit is due. If you had started a great forex analysis thread with some live calls and sharp technical analysis, people would have taken more of an interest, or perhaps more of an interest in a positive way.

Instead, the approach you took gave people the impression that you were just here to make a few quick bucks out of the community without giving anything back. This community is more than 13 years old, many members have been here more than 10 years. They've seen this all before, as have I. It's a semi-regular occurrence. You might like to check out Buddy Fox's thread from 2010 on how he makes $3 grand a day by day trading: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/i-can-make-3-grand-a-day-day-trading.19692/

But most people here - rightly, in my view - are only interested in results. Results speak much louder than claims, especially when you claim to be making 30% a week consistently. It's hard for anyone to take that seriously without some kind of evidence. It's easy to make a claim, it's much harder to prove it.

Anyway, just some thoughts about how I think you went wrong here. I think you made some bad calls and it's unfortunate. As the administrator I just want everyone to get along. It makes my job easier when that happens. However, sometimes the community rises up and things get a little out of hand. This was one of those times.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2017)

You'll need one of these

http://asic.gov.au/for-finance-professionals/afs-licensees/do-you-need-an-afs-licence/


----------



## Porper (9 September 2017)

He will now after advertising what he is doing to all and sundry!!


----------



## brty (9 September 2017)

Firstly, I agree with most of the longer experienced posters on this forum, and Joe put it brilliantly with the gunslinger analogy. Personally I would have thought it a little more like turning up to a gunfight with a knife.

What the OP does not realise is the decades of experience in trading between the many posters on this forum, so trying to tell us how to suck eggs was and is never going to work.

Now having said that, someone can easily turn say $20k into $200k in a few months by being naive about markets and grabbing a trend. It actually happens all the time. However the problem being tha person that does it thinks they are invincible in trading, and are really just self deluded.

For myself, I have turned $20k into $200k a couple of times in the last 3 years, but that by itself tells everyone absolutely nought!! If I had made 25 $20k bets on penny dreadfulls to turn one winner, it is not a good way to trade, as most of us know.

Rog, seriously?? 4 years trading and it sounding like mostly with a demo account, sounds more delusional than a winning system. IMHO it is you that will need help from members of this forum rather than the other way around, before you lose all your trading wins.
There is a lot of sound advice here.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2017)

> Now having said that, someone can easily turn say $20k into $200k in a few months by being naive about markets and grabbing a trend. It actually happens all the time. However the problem being tha person that does it thinks they are invincible in trading, and are really just self deluded.
> 
> For myself, I have turned $20k into $200k a couple of times in the last 3 years, but that by itself tells everyone absolutely nought!! If I had made 25 $20k bets on penny dreadfulls to turn one winner, it is not a good way to trade, as most of us know.




Sort of agree 
But playing pennies can be very lucrative 
So can trading futures long and short.

But with no knowledge of Risk
How to analyse your trading results
Stupid use of leverage.

The gun slinger isn't a sniper.

You won't see the sniper!


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

funny that I do and show the haters how but you refuse to accept the evidence. PLEASE ignore my posts and threads in the future. I get an amazing amount of enjoyment and success trading and helping other traders. For some reason this forum has a band of haters and closed minded who need to get a grip on their rude behavior. I'm sure they'd be decent people to my face but some people have a psychological need to cyber bully.


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

brty said:


> Firstly, I agree with most of the longer experienced posters on this forum, and Joe put it brilliantly with the gunslinger analogy. Personally I would have thought it a little more like turning up to a gunfight with a knife.
> 
> What the OP does not realise is the decades of experience in trading between the many posters on this forum, so trying to tell us how to suck eggs was and is never going to work.
> 
> ...





Everyone of you haters is assuming I am posting to you. But I'm not. You're all incredible successful and infinitely wise men of great stature. So PLEASE press ignore and don't read or respond to anything I post. I've been a full-time trader and coach for 18 months now and never used a forum. I'm glad I didn't because I wouldn't have learnt anything due to the ego overload here. But I coach traders around the country via Skype and enjoy helping them and they gain education and support. For the life of me I don't know why you're all so sensitive and easily triggered. I thought college snowflakes on youTube were bad but there is some serious emotional baggage you are carrying. I might see you on your megayachts one day. Maybe living on a forum isn't good for your mental health LOL


----------



## CanOz (9 September 2017)

Put up or shut up....brokerage statements!!!


----------



## cynic (9 September 2017)

CanOz said:


> Put up or shut up....brokerage statements!!!


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

Someone has an opinion and you're all so injured and offended lol. I mean get a grip. Is your life being threatened? Your income? No. All I do is present ideas and opinions based on experience and you guys have meltdowns. I wouldn't want to train, coach or have a beer with anyone closed minded and rude and clearly set in their ways. So click ignore and have a great day. Maybe give the thought policing a rest and try and get on with other people a bit more. The best aspect of living in the west is the freedom of expression and the sharing of information. Maybe go and kick the dog instead of telling others how to think and behave.


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

satanoperca said:


> I'll make it easier for you Rog, f---k off, the people who contribute here are real and not full of ****, so go somewhere else.
> 
> Stop wasting peoples time with your bull**** or go an seek help because you are high on ice.
> 
> You cannot do and cannot prove what you say, go smoke a few more bongs and believe your own bull****.





Why don't you put a name and image to your abuse? Why are you on a forum? To abuse and bully new members? Can you do that in your workplace? Are you ok if other kids bully your kids? Are you not able to lift the tone of your approach? If not ignore me. I don't care. Not for a moment. You're an icon. And the same goes for all who agree with this childish language. I'm not lowering to your level.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2017)

Give us something to discuss.
Your bbq's sizzling but there's nothin on the hot plate.

Give us a long or short signal entry and an exit 
In fact how about 5 we can then have a very small 
Sample size but better than nothing.


----------



## MrChow (9 September 2017)

$1000 @ 30% for 52 weeks compounded = $841m

I'd be happy to lend $1000 for 10% of that = $84m (10/90 split is very generous). As long as you have asset backing to liquidate to the sum of $84m in case you couldn't repay.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2017)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/day-trading-futures.22820/

If you took part in your ideas like this poster did 
Perhaps you'd earn a little respect.

Pretty easy stop the talk
Walk the walk


----------



## galumay (9 September 2017)

I really think these threads need to be deleted and the user banned. Its simply not conducive to a well run forum to have a scammer spamming threads with such nonsense. He refuses to substantiate claims that would make him the best trader in the history of the planet, the risk is some newbie sees his posts and because its in a reputable forum, the newbie loses his shirt to this scam.

Its very different to proven traders posting real trades on the forum - and being very careful not to make claims that they have systems that will make people rich, quickly. I dont get involved in those discussions because I dont believe trading is a sustainable strategy, but in this case I think its content we really dont need or want on the forum and does nothing for its credibility.


----------



## cynic (9 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Give us something to discuss.
> Your bbq's sizzling but there's nothin on the hot plate.
> 
> Give us a long or short signal entry and an exit
> ...


----------



## Cam019 (9 September 2017)

galumay said:


> I really think these threads need to be deleted and the user banned. Its simply not conducive to a well run forum to have a scammer spamming threads with such nonsense.



This should be done sooner rather than later @Joe Blow.


----------



## cynic (9 September 2017)

Cam019 said:


> This should be done sooner rather than later @Joe Blow.



My preference would be that the thread is allowed to remain, mainly  because there are still  lots more songs about dreams that I am just itching for an excuse to post.


----------



## Cam019 (9 September 2017)

cynic said:


> My preference would be that the thread is allowed to remain, mainly  because there are still  lots more songs about dreams that I am just itching for an excuse to post.




Why should I be the one to spoil all your fun cynic? I retract my previous statement. Please... continue.


----------



## McLovin (9 September 2017)

galumay said:


> I really think these threads need to be deleted and the user banned.




I think it's better to have the threads left as they are. If some newbie is considering handing over their hard earned and Google the OP they may come across this thread and reconsider.


----------



## brty (9 September 2017)

Rogblack, "I've been a full-time trader and coach for 18 months now and never used a forum."

Not impressive at all!!

I've been trading and investing for nearly 40 years, and I certainly do not have the Holy Grail of trading that will make 30%/wk, nobody does.
I do however have some large tax bills from the last few years that show I'm doing something correctly.

You have not mentioned tax anywhere in your great success, which begs some serious questions by itself.

The main reason for all the negativity to your posts is fairly simple. You are advertising your 'product' of coaching, but have put up no evidence it is worth anything. On this forum there are many examples of people that have put up their trading styles and performances live. Peter2 is currently doing a great job of this in both the daily and weekly threads.
Here... 
https://aussiestockforums.com/threads/p2-asx-weekly-portfolio.32779/page-9

None of the posters that you call 'haters', want to see newbies fall for tripe, hence the antagonism you are encountering.
If Tech/A, or Trembling Hand, or Craft or Captain Black, or Country Lad and a host of others were to advertise 'coaching', they would no doubt gain students and none of the flack you are currently receiving. 
They have earned respect and have the runs on the board.


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

Please. Everyone on this thread. Kindly ignore my posts.You're all far too cynical and negative to consider a simple prospect as stated. Your egos prevent you from being courteous or respectful. You smash every valid point and ignore evidence. I have no reason to discuss this further with you and please don't pretend you care about newbies. You care about mob rule and ego positions. On your own you may be decent people but on this forum in only two days you've started to make up your own rules in order to control my speech. Have I broken any forum rules? Are you the trading star chamber? My claim is simple and I have repeatedly done it. I invited anyone to try it on a demo but not one of you will man up and try it. Even with nothing to lose but your pride. You'd like my trading records. Really? You'd like me to post my trading records to strangers or online because you choose not to accept a simple premise and can't have a decent adult conversation? Here's the image posted for cynic who failed to acknowledge it.

This is a balance of $10k. A single lot of 1.00 would trade at a 400% margin. As the price is trending it would achieve a profit of $6800 in two weeks or 34% a week. I've done it and I've seen many others do it. I've seen much higher returns in fact. I can't see one reason for anyone to get abusive or call the ACCC. I certainly don't need to be told by thirty different people to go and **** myself. This is very bizarre. My offer stands to anyone who wants to suck and see. I'll give the trading signal and you run the demo.  Unless have a problem with demo accounts!!! If no one steps I'll run it myself and post it. I think with the mob rule here that's what will happen.


----------



## galumay (9 September 2017)

Ok, i give up. This guy is incapable of the slightest self reflection, everyone from Joe down has pointed out why he gets such a hostile reception, he just ignores it and carries on with the spamming scam. 

I cant remember another member on this forum being so universally called out and derided, if he cant self reflect and consider why he might have caused such a universal reaction then lets shut it down. 

I get McLovin's point about leaving the threads as a warning to naive traders googling the OP, but at least lock them and ban the OP.


----------



## cynic (9 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> ...Here's the image posted for cynic who failed to acknowledge it.
> 
> This is a balance of $10k. A single lot of 1.00 would trade at a 400% margin. As the price is trending it would achieve a profit of $6800 in two weeks or 34% a week. I've done it and I've seen many others do it. I've seen much higher returns in fact. I can't see one reason for anyone to get abusive or call the ACCC. I certainly don't need to be told by thirty different people to go and **** myself. This is very bizarre. My offer stands to anyone who wants to suck and see. I'll give the trading signal and you run the demo.  Unless have a problem with demo accounts!!! If no one steps I'll run it myself and post it. I think with the mob rule here that's what will happen.



My main concern with demo accounts is that trading does not actually occur! Consequently, the net result, when converted to real currency, is always the same, namely zero!

Perhaps that image you posted wasn't acknowledged in the manner you were expecting or hoping, but then neither was my counter proposal to yourself.

But you might want to forgive me, you see, it seems that maybe...


----------



## brty (9 September 2017)

Rogblack, what you do not seem to understand is that the little chart you have produced means NOTHING by itself. It shows a little trend, big deal, I can show you thousands of charts with little trends, they mean nothing by themselves!!

For example, here are 2 charts, the first is a subset of the second....
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is a trade I did, with real money. I bought several million shares at the end of August/early September at 1.4-1.6c. The trading was very low volume so it took over a week to buy all those shares, about $55k worth. There were a couple of multi-million buy orders below me, that I could have sold into, if the trade did not work, so I had a reduced risk. By early September those large buy orders below me had been raised, they were real. They had also been buying before I jumped in front of them.



When the price went to above 6c, I sold over 1m shares to be more than free carrying the remainder of the position. Upon the breakout above 6.5c I bought back half of those I'd sold. 
I should have bought more on the break above 15c, but the size of the trade was already way above the size of the speculative part of the portfolio that it should have been, so I passed.
After the first large drop from 25c, despite the 2 buy tails, the stock was starting to look weak to me.
I started selling at 27c and it took me a week to unload the position, with the last of the sales taking the price back down to 23c. I basically broke the trend with my selling.
I kept 500k and sold them at about 18c in the early part of July for tax reasons.

Yes I'm very happy with that trade, but by itself it means absolutely nothing!!
This is the aspect you do not seem to understand. A single trade, or even 5 past trades mean nothing unless in context with the risk, long term return, etc.

The above trade says nothing about the $50k I dropped on market reaction to an announcement that showed management lied to the market (different company), and the corresponding gap down, nor does it tell you anything about what proportion of my portfolio or wealth the trade was. Nor does it tell you anything about the hundreds of other trades that were not bought near the bottom and sold near the top.
It is meaningless boasting and should be pulled apart by all. However I'm not trying to sell anything.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2017)

Can you imagine what it would be like if you were trying to voice an issue with your subscription.
You'll be too cynical with a huge ego.

You just won't be up to it
He's done it.
I personally can also show you at least 10 occuences in the past using my walk forward bar function on a chart.


----------



## cynic (9 September 2017)

brty said:


> Rogblack, "I've been a full-time trader and coach for 18 months now and never used a forum."
> 
> Not impressive at all!!
> 
> ...





brty said:


> Rogblack, what you do not seem to understand is that the little chart you have produced means NOTHING by itself. It shows a little trend, big deal, I can show you thousands of charts with little trends, they mean nothing by themselves!!
> 
> For example, here are 2 charts, the first is a subset of the second....
> 
> ...





tech/a said:


> Can you imagine what it would be like if you were trying to voice an issue with your subscription.
> You'll be too cynical with a huge ego.
> 
> You just won't be up to it
> ...




This is the great thing about diversity of experience within online communities!

One can always count on someone willingly sharing their real experience, thereby delivering the dose of reality requisite to the shattering of...


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 September 2017)

I'm not buying it Rog. Good effort but not good enough. I'm pretty sure you are a shill for the big Gay lobbying groups and the PC brigade here to distract us from all the good points made in the general chat section of this forum.

Everyone stop posting in a trading related section of this forum and go back to arguing the fiddle-faddle of running other peoples lives. FFS!


----------



## crackajack (12 September 2017)

satanoperca said:


> I'll make it easier for you Rog, f---k off, the people who contribute here are real and not full of ****, so go somewhere else.
> 
> Stop wasting peoples time with your bull**** or go an seek help because you are high on ice.
> 
> You cannot do and cannot prove what you say, go smoke a few more bongs and believe your own bull****.



Absolutely. This guy is a jerk.


----------



## cynic (12 September 2017)

crackajack said:


> Absolutely. This guy is a jerk.



But,but, but...we still need this thread to keep going, becuase there are so many more music vids about... ...that I haven't had the opportunity to post yet!


----------



## pinkboy (12 September 2017)

Pretty sure our friend has been forcibly removed for his own safety.

pinkboy


----------



## cynic (12 September 2017)

pinkboy said:


> Pretty sure our friend has been forcibly removed for his own safety.
> 
> pinkboy



Wow! 
That must surely mean that somebody really has made my...


----------



## crackajack (12 September 2017)

cynic said:


> But,but, but...we still need this thread to keep going, becuase there are so many more music vids about... ...that I haven't had the opportunity to post yet!


----------



## cynic (12 September 2017)

crackajack said:


>




The problem with believing in those, is that one starts having......which later turn into...


----------



## cynic (12 September 2017)

cynic said:


> The problem with believing in those, is that one starts having......which later turn into...




...and ultimately life then becomes a complete...!

Edit: Warning! The above posted music clip does contains some offensive languauge and gruesome themes, but then what else would one expect from a nightmare!


----------



## crackajack (13 September 2017)

Great entertainment on this thread lol


----------



## cynic (13 September 2017)

crackajack said:


> Great entertainment on this thread lol



Unfortunately, the "Elvis" of FX trading coaches has left the forum!

Without him, how can we possibly hope to...


----------



## crackajack (13 September 2017)

Heaps better than The crock (Block). What type of Ice are those people on. Go channel 9 really like your reality BS shows, mind boggling stuff. lol Things these guys should stop snorting coke and start sniffing plaster dust lol


----------



## cynic (13 September 2017)

crackajack said:


> Heaps better than The crock (Block). What type of Ice are those people on. Go channel 9 really like your reality BS shows, mind boggling stuff. lol Things these guys should stop snorting coke and start sniffing plaster dust lol



It appears you have sampled just a few of the plentiful delights, on offer, in our modern age.

All made possible by mankind's ingenious technological advancements, and discoveries of creative uses for electricity.

How did mankind ever survive the days before we were able to be wondrously...


----------



## crackajack (13 September 2017)

cynic said:


> It appears you have sampled just a few of the plentiful delights, on offer, in our modern age.
> 
> All made possible by mankind's ingenious technological advancements, and discoveries of creative uses for electricity.
> 
> How did mankind ever survive the days before we were able to be wondrously...




Probably older than you lol


----------



## crackajack (13 September 2017)

Go the eighties lol


----------



## cynic (13 September 2017)

crackajack said:


> Probably older than you lol



 Rest assured, I've been having more...
...than that!

Edit:Warning! The above posted music clip contains no language or gruesome themes  (offensive or otherwise) whatsoever!


----------



## Value Hunter (29 September 2017)

I can't believe a troll thread like this has gone on for 4 pages. The O.P. is one of the most brazen trolls I have ever witnessed.


----------



## cynic (29 September 2017)

Value Hunter said:


> I can't believe a troll thread like this has gone on for 4 pages. The O.P. is one of the most brazen trolls I have ever witnessed.



No need to worry! It is naught but...


----------

